# Molasses?



## cradams10 (Aug 5, 2011)

I heard of someone dumping a bunch of molasses in a duck pond. Is this legal? If so sounds like a pretty good trick. In the case that it is, how would you buy in bulk? And would you just dump it around the edge of the pond?


----------



## deebo (Aug 5, 2011)

See the thread below, and take note of Nitro's comments. I can see him shaking his head in amazement once again.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=572292&highlight=molasses


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 5, 2011)

Dumping molasses in a lake is not legal. That is polluting and you can be find 1000's.. Legal to hunt over ,I would said no that is baiting.  But you can Buy black molasses at the feed store on HWY81 east of McDonough, They use it to make sweet feed. you can buy it in gallon jugs or buckets. You have to bring your buckets and jugs.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 5, 2011)

cradams10 said:


> I heard of someone dumping a bunch of molasses in a duck pond. Is this legal? If so sounds like a pretty good trick. In the case that it is, how would you buy in bulk? And would you just dump it around the edge of the pond?



Seriously?


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 5, 2011)

*Please dont even*

Think about it.


----------



## Mark K (Aug 5, 2011)

Once again, 5gal buckets, punch holes in it and throw it in!!! But it is illegal.

I read the other thread and despite what many think, you can't pour it in some random pond and the ducks will migrate to it. But, if you have a pond the ducks are already frequenting, it will bring in more!! Just shoot your limit and get out!! Remember it is illegal!


----------



## meckardt (Aug 5, 2011)

If your gonna do it might as well do it right. Get ya some bags of millet or rice. Corn is to easy to see from the sky if green pants is in the air. Illegal is illegal what's it matter. I'd end up having the molasses all over me and the boat/atv somehow. The grains just brush off. Also I wouldn't tell anyone but if you hunt with your buds and you get busted. There prob not gonna be to happy with you. Either way be stealthy 

I'm just kidding prob not the best idea.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 5, 2011)

Careful how you comment in here!!......If someone is willing to post how they break the law........It is not necessarily your place to bash them, and make personal attacks
Here is a link to the forum rules

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=350414

I encourage everyone to read this, and understand them fully!!.........Your destiny is up to you!!

Just a kind word of advice!!..........Post wisely, and enjoy this Forum!!


----------



## Mark K (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm just speculating here but Mr. Cradams10 may have been confused with the laws concerning waterfowl. As far as deer go, up until the feeding law was passed, liquids and powders could be used as an attractant. Maybe he thought the same thing about waterfowl.


----------



## Mark K (Aug 6, 2011)

BTW millet is not good feed, it floats on the surface. Milo is what your thinking of.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 6, 2011)

*I think that the deer hunting laws*

May get some one in trouble . Now I am not talking about deer hunting and bait. That is the law in south GA and thats ok with me. But some folks do not understand that waterfowl hunting and baiting are in no way related to the new deer hunting laws in south GA. Waterfowl laws are based on treaty with other countrys. There is good  example of this in the old DU decal that shows the flag of Canada/USA/ Mexico on it. I know that we also have a treaty with Japan and allot of other countrys. That is why you sometimes see Fed. Game Wardens. So be careful what you do when it comes to bait and waterfowl. Read the REG. Good Luck.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Mark K said:


> BTW millet is not good feed, it floats on the surface. Milo is what your thinking of.



Ive killed plenty of ducks over millet.  Grown legally of course


----------



## Mark K (Aug 6, 2011)

Grown yes - thrown no.


----------



## cradams10 (Aug 7, 2011)

I just planted Jap Millet, was never planning on doing the molasses. Just heard of it and was curious on the legality of it, and how you would actually get enough in the water for it to be effective. Thanks for the posts


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 8, 2011)

*What Im have heard*

is it gets in the wings of the ducks in the hole. The fly off to other places . Other ducks smell or taste it on the duck from the malasses hole and follow them back to the mollasses hole. Thats the story I have heard. I dont know if it works or not. I dont want game warden checking me out on doing it cause it is illegal.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 8, 2011)

Can you grow molasses in a pond legally?


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Aug 8, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> Can you grow molasses in a pond legally?



Many don't know it, but yes you can. I was successful in 2 of 3 places where I planted this year. All you have to do is run over it a few times with the boat before the seasons starts and birds will come from everywhere to get to it. Believe it may be the smell that brings them in.


----------



## GTN (Aug 8, 2011)

cradams10 said:


> i heard of someone dumping a bunch of molasses in a duck pond. Is this legal? If so sounds like a pretty good trick. In the case that it is, how would you buy in bulk? And would you just dump it around the edge of the pond?



this


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 9, 2011)

How do you grow molasses? I thought that was made from sugar cane or sugar beets. Dont they grind and boil the cane to make molasses?


----------



## levi5002 (Aug 9, 2011)

if you use the words "dump"/"dumping" in regards to attracting waterfowl, chances are its not legal....just put extra work in and HUNT them instead of just trying to kill em....itll mean more to ya at the end of the day


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 10, 2011)

*X2x2*



levi5002 said:


> if you use the words "dump"/"dumping" in regards to attracting waterfowl, chances are its not legal....just put extra work in and hunt them instead of just trying to kill em....itll mean more to ya at the end of the day


x2x2 I want to know how grow the stuff. Somebody said they grew it and the last time I looked  all I saw was the stuff being made out of sugar cane.


----------



## levi5002 (Aug 10, 2011)

now that sound like a plan, (i was replying to the original comment.) too many young/new hunters want an easy fix for killin more birds and thats not the way to go about it. i understand trying to have the edge on hunting products, but nothing will beat hard work and a lot of scouting!


----------



## Mark K (Aug 10, 2011)

You still have to scout to know where to put the corn and molasses!! And it takes alot of hard work putting it out. You ever tried wading with a 50lb sack on each shoulder??


----------



## levi5002 (Aug 10, 2011)

hahahaha....man has a point, but still you know whats the right thing to do


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 10, 2011)

How do you grow molasses? Somebody said he grew Molasses. How does that work?


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Aug 10, 2011)

Killer, I think they were talking about millet being planted instead of thrown...


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Aug 10, 2011)

No, I was talking about Molasses. I thought an old willey veteran of our sport would know though. Quit playing games, you know how....


----------



## Jaker (Aug 10, 2011)

haha, I reckon I've got it figured out how you grow molasses.......


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 11, 2011)

*You know what I mean.*



DUhollywood1 said:


> No, I was talking about Molasses. I thought an old willey veteran of our sport would know though. Quit playing games, you know how....


 I really think there is gona be a problem with the change in the deer hunting laws and waterfowl hunting. DU I think that you know what I am talking about. we have allot of folks that duck hunt a couple of times a year and are good folks but because the law has changed they may not do enough research to understand that its ok for deer ,then I guess its ok for ducks . I have heard the same thing that you have about it smell. The birds get it on there wings and fly to other places. The other birds pick up on the smell and fly back with the other birds. You know its no fun to get a ticket. One time I had hunted in a non steel shot zone and my buddy dropped a lead shell in the bottom of the boat. Next morning we were hunting a stell shot zone, we were also hunting the point system. I know this sounds like greek to all you young guys . But anyway a federal  Game warden checked our boat. Everything was ok until he found that 1 lead shell. Guess what he took our birds wrote us each a 50.00 dollar ticket. Now I can see the same sort of thing happening to some one who thinks its ok for deer its  gota be ok fo ducks. If I can save some one from what happened to me. I want to. I know you cant grow Molasses. I grew up on the farm with mule power.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Aug 11, 2011)

DUhollywood1 said:


> No, I was talking about Molasses. I thought an old willey veteran of our sport would know though. Quit playing games, you know how....


 
I was talking about Mark K's post.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2011)

Ohhhhhhhh Molasses, thought you were talking about what one Mole said to the other Mole that was in front of him and came to a quick stop, " I smell molasses" . . .


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Aug 11, 2011)

You aint right quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2011)

Wishin I was Fishin said:


> You aint right quack






Whaaaaaaaaa???  You oughta spend some time in a blind/boat/swamp with me, I'll remove ALL doubt!!


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Aug 11, 2011)

Don't tease!


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 11, 2011)

*You are so bad!*



Hooked On Quack said:


> Ohhhhhhhh Molasses, thought you were talking about what one Mole said to the other Mole that was in front of him and came to a quick stop, " I smell molasses" . . .


LOL/LOL/LOL/DUCKS!


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 11, 2011)

*Lol*


----------



## RB8782 (Aug 11, 2011)

its legal as long as you throw corn out with it


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 11, 2011)

*Thats if you wana*



RB8782 said:


> its legal as long as you throw corn out with it


 Stay at the rebar hotel.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 22, 2011)

DUhollywood1 said:


> Many don't know it, but yes you can. I was successful in 2 of 3 places where I planted this year. All you have to do is run over it a few times with the boat before the seasons starts and birds will come from everywhere to get to it. Believe it may be the smell that brings them in.



Did you seed it from the air or broadcast it from a boat?

Did it smell really good?


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 22, 2011)

deebo said:


> See the thread below, and take note of Nitro's comments. I can see him shaking his head in amazement once again.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=572292&highlight=molasses



and who cares what he thinks?


----------

